# Pooping in crate



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If your puppy is pooping in the crate, she has been in the crate too long for her. If she whines in the crate, chances are there is a good reason for it, and often it is that they do need to go out, especially if they have been sleeping, their bodies are not mature enough, their bladders are small, and the digestive tract does not have a 'schedule' yet, that helps to be able to have control over when they need to go. Sometimes they are lonely and afraid, and just need to know you are close by, it is a big change for them to be removed from their litter mates and it takes time for them to adjust, they may even be hungry. Just like a human baby they have their own schedule and they 'fuss' when they need something from us, it is our job/responsibility to figure out what those needs are and meet those needs - regardless of the time of day.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How big is her crate? If it’s too big she will go potty in it. Also, is she just home 2 days?? If she’s crying in the middle of the night I would take her out!! If she goes when you take her out the only thing you’re reinforcing is her going potty outside and not in her crate!! Don’t worry about reinforcing bad behavior instead focus on reinforcing GOOD behavior. Hang in there.


----------



## Amelia Suarez (Nov 24, 2018)

I agree with the others as well. You need to make sure her crate space is only big enough for her to stand up and turn around. If it is too big then consider getting a divider to limit the space. Dogs do not like to potty where they sleep for obvious reasons. Also, try not to punish her for going potty in the crate as it is still very early. You don’t punish an infant for going in their diaper, so why would we punish a puppy for the same? It can take up to a year to fully have your dog house trained. You need to focus on being patient and consistent with taking her out. Keep in mind that a dog can hold their bladder for as long as how many months old they are. For example, a 2 month old dog can only hold it for 2 hours, 3 month for 3 hours, etc. At bedtime they can hold it no longer than 4 hours. It takes a lot of time to house train a pup. Just hang in there, the end result will be your best reward and you will have that unspeakable bond with your dog that no one can compare to.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

On Day 2, there is not really any such thing as "not due for it." Baby puppies have no schedule - they poop and pee all the time. Best thing is to take him out every 30-60 minutes during the day, and anytime he whines overnight. For the first week or two, they DO need to go out in the middle of the night. They just can't make it through the night. It will take a few more weeks before a schedule starts to take shape around when he eats and when he needs to poop and pee. And it will change over the next several months. Most older puppies (ie. over 12 weeks or so) will poop about four times a day, whereas an adult generally poops twice a day (with exceptions to this all over the place).


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

When you say not the scheduled time I'm guessing you are watching closely after feeding and expecting about 20 minutes? It's good to have a feeding schedule, meals 3 times a day at this age. I usually gave the last meal at 4pm to give lots of time for them to potty before bedtime. 

Something to remember... the puppy hasn't read the instructions on when to expect poops  The average is about 15 to 30 minutes but some go as soon as they finish eating and some take an hour... some need to be walked before they poop, everyone is different. 

So blow off the expected time and listen to the puppy. Make sure the crate is the right size to encourage them to hold it but remember this is a baby and will go often. Some puppies go once after eating, others go 2 or 3 small times. It's up to you to figure out the mystery any puppy comes with. The good news is they don't stay puppies long so in a few months they will understand where they need to go and how to tell you they need out. Welcome to the puppy hood!


----------

